# Animal crossing Neighbors list



## Tetsuya (Jun 26, 2013)

Is there a website or link that any of you have that has a full list of all the neighbors and personalities with pictures next to them, all posted on one page and not having to click on every villagers name just to  see what it looks like
for intstance it could have cows and show all cows and such?


----------



## Kazuki (Jun 26, 2013)

here is a link to a list of them http://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers


----------



## Tetsuya (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------

